# Aviacode - Has anyone had experience



## sdomel159 (Nov 2, 2013)

Has anyone had experience with Aviacode?  Are they a good company to work for?

Thanks for your feedback!

Sharon A


----------



## RadCoder06 (Nov 10, 2013)

I have worked for them part-time for a year now and I really like working for them!


----------



## Lynda Wetter (Nov 11, 2013)

I have worked for them for almost a year,  and I have no complaints!!


----------



## dparham (Nov 20, 2013)

*medss*

What is their pay - Are you getting paid per report or hourly?


----------



## GaPeach77 (Nov 21, 2013)

I work for Aviacode part time and I have to say they are very professional and nice to work for. Pay depends on which contract you are on. You can work as a 1099 contractor or as a W2 employee.


----------



## dparham (Nov 22, 2013)

*Independent Contractor*

Would you call me at 941-400-0145 .  I have been offered a contract position but would like your input.  Thanks


----------



## Lekishak (Nov 24, 2013)

*Aviacode*

I've also been offered a position but don't understand the per chart rate. I would also like to know what are the base range salaries for the employees. It may be easier to take the employee position over 1099. If anyone would like to share some of the pros/cons, please feel free to message me.


----------



## jschmutz (Oct 14, 2014)

*Aviacode*

Depending on the client/account you are working on, you may be paid by the hour or by the piece.  Usually you are paid by the piece.  If you are coding E/M charts then you are paid per visit note you code.  If you are coding surgeries you are paid per operative-report.

Pay depends on the client/account you are working on, the more difficult accounts are paid more.

If you work on more than one client/account your pay may vary from account to account. 

Aviacode does not typically hire FTE coders.


----------



## PrettyDaisy123 (Oct 16, 2014)

sandrews724 said:


> Has anyone had experience with Aviacode?  Are they a good company to work for?
> 
> Thanks for your feedback!
> 
> Sharon A



Lots of turnover; low pay/no pay for the work at times; get a lawyer to read the contract first as others have suggested.


----------

